# Die Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie "Look"



## pernix (14. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte eine Frage stellen, die mich schon längere Zeit beschäftigt. Und zwar habe ich den Film "Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie" gesehn und war von der Farbegebung dieses Filmes überwältigt. Dieser Film hat so einen gelblichen Ton, der eine sehr schöne Stimmung hervorruft. Ich habe mir gedacht es könnte sowas wie ein Gelbfilter sein oder so und hab dann danch im Internet gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Wie kann man also seine Fotografien so in diesem Stil wie bei Amelie aussehen lassen. Freue mich sehr über eine Antwort.

Mfg Pernix


----------



## greengoblin (14. November 2004)

Hallo,
 leider kenne ich den Film nicht, entnehme Deiner
Beschreibung aber, dass er in einem "altmodisch"
wirkenden Sepiaton eingefärbt ist.
Das kann man in Photoshop auch, mit Farbton/Sättigung
"Färben" anhaken.
Gruss
GG


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. November 2004)

Dieser Gelbstich zieht sich allerdings nicht durch den gesamten Film. Mit anderen Worten: die Farbe
ist der jeweiligen Szene angepasst. Mal ein starkes Blau, mal Rot.

Erzielen kannst du diesen Effekt über "Farbton/Sättigung" oder besser noch via "Farbbalance".

/edit
Merke: nicht auf Schnellantwort klicken, aus dem Haus gehen und erst dann die Antwort eintippen


----------



## Boromir (14. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einfach eine neue Ebene angelegt und diese mit einem dunklen Gelb gefüllt,
Modus--Multiplizieren und die Deckkraft runter.
Ich hoffe das angehängte animierte Gif Funktioniert.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## pernix (14. November 2004)

Hi,
schonmal danke, ich werde mit den Funktionen mal ein bisschen herumspielen.


----------



## Clubkatze (14. November 2004)

Die in Ps eingebundenen Fotofilter wären auch noch ne´Möglichkeit...


----------



## pernix (15. November 2004)

Welche Fotofilter?


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

Ob es die bei Ps7 schon gab weiß ich garnicht mehr, bei PsCs sind sie auf jeden Fall unter Bild > Anpassen > Fotofilter zu finden. Dort hast du dann die Möglichkeit Warm- bzw. Kaltfilter über das Bild zu legen..


----------



## pernix (16. November 2004)

Na sehr gut, so eine Funktion habe ich doch gesucht. Vielen Dank  
Mfg Pernix


----------

